

Something I made: Context free art in javascript+canvas - crux_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6600185/cfa/cfademo.html

======
crux_
I've reached a point where I needed to lift my head up from bootstrapping and
see what else was on the horizon.

So, I spent a bit of time programming just for fun, and here's the result.

It turned out that someone else (Aza Raskin) had already done this, but
thankfully I didn't discover it until I was finished:
[http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/contextfreejs-algorithm-
ink-...](http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/contextfreejs-algorithm-ink-making-
art-with-javascript/)

Enjoy!

